

Ask HN: BrightKite/Loopt/etc Developers? Your take on Google Latitude? - sjs382

I'm curious how employees (and stakeholders) of a small web application (well, small relative to Google) react when a larger company decides to compete in their space.  Also, what are your opinions of the service?  What could they do better?  What weaknesses in your service have been exposed by Latitude?  Do you view it as real competition?
======
volida
This is the wrong question.

